# ALOT of pictures!!! :D



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*The Large Photos will resize when photobucket catches up 

So Yesterday I got the best birthday gift of all. Jeremy found old CD with about 6+ years of photos that I had lost between 2 hard drive failures. These photos where irreplaceable being all my dogs from those times and all Fish's baby photos!

So here are some new photos real quick of the girls and below are many older photos.

This I thought was cute. Xena and Siren. She is gonna look just like Momma 









Xena
























"Whats that?"








"Our child is home!"








Bee









"I bite U ear!"









Tell'in secrets









Faith was being a show off lol.

















Now the old

Kamakazi RIP
The day we brought her home









































































Money my first Pitbull ( AmStaff) I was 15yrs at the time I got him 
















Money and Chino the original 2 









Gehud at about 7 months old








Baby Gehud
















Dumae in her youth before she was all scared up and grey.

























Baby Fish and Crush









Jackamo Casanova

















Satata















*​


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So cute! Don;t you just love finding stuff like that!
This is why I keep old file cds!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Holly these pics are awesome, I am lovin the old pics, I am lovin these pics ;D


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great old pics! Hey! when you gonna use your new sig?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

soooo great! So glad you found all your pictures and thanks for sharing. LOVE the one of your daughter, that is priceless and I am so glad you got them back


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy belated Bday and congrats on being able to enjoy lost and found photos of your wonderful babies  They are priceless.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a walk down memory lane Holly So glad you found this treasure. All pups are/were keepers


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I cannot believe that Xena is so big already 
Fish looks cute haha! I see that the dogs like to greet her 
Bee is a total modeling girl! Look at that ear, it looks like the wind is blowing through her fur lol!
awesome crazy pics!
And U, Faith! You look SO pretty, strike a pose girly!
LOVE the old pics, Money was a handsome boy!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

So0o cute! I love the baby Fish and Crush pic, precious!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Is Xena one off Siren to Zorro???

Love all the pictures!! I have tons of old pics burned on cds, and just tons of pictures..lol Love going back and looking over all the baby pictures!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes she is!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great bunch of pics Holly.All of these dogs looked great in their own way.I loved the whole time line aspect of it.It helps me learn where you started.Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Holly


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Xena is a looker!! Can see a whole lot of her daddy in her with all that brindle!! Course I'm a fan of the bloodline, and love me some brindles!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, Awesome pictures!!!


Definitely ALL beautiful dogs!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx all! Xena is loving it here and it was great to find all those old pics! I hate having all the topics on the forum about our past dogs and I never have photos of my last almost 10 years in dogs  I also found photos that Aimee had lost so over all it was a magnificent find and to have photos of our past Kazi brought me to tears. 


Lady Rampage I love the line as well and with just a short time with Xena I can see the direction my yard is gonna be heading lmao.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly they are all beautiful Faith's conditioning and coat looks fantastic I can see the resemblance between siren and xena same elbows head shape body shape they are identical in structure. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

*Great looking Dogs!!*

Super great looking dogs American_13!! Keep them looking fine =D


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Faith's conditioning and coat looks fantastic


Thanx! Faith and Snoop stay well conditioned looking and I don't condition either of them lol. They are both CH house pets and thats about it. Neither dog uses the spring or flirt pole and just look great. I wish Bee just stayed fit lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to find puppy pictures of siren and post them, Xena looks just like her!! She is looking great thanks for the updated pictures and it is always great to find old photos.


----------

